# Water droplet fun



## woojiebear (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the only photo i've ever taken that i actually felt excited about when i saw it haha - C&C welcome!
P.S - i LOVE the canon 100m - what a gorgeous lens!!! and i am officially completely head over heels in love with it on my boyfriend's 40D - macro is so fun!!


----------



## camz (Aug 31, 2009)

Just beautiful! :thumbup:.  I'm completely inspired again to pursue macro work.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful, just love it!


----------



## woojiebear (Aug 31, 2009)

thank you! glad to have helped inspire


----------



## ocular (Aug 31, 2009)

camz said:


> Just beautiful! :thumbup:.  I'm completely inspired again to pursue macro work.



 Took the words right out of my mouth. Breathless shot


----------



## robdavis305 (Aug 31, 2009)

Im really impressed and jealous. Im new to photography but am sure that i could not get that shot with my 18x105. Ive got a Nikon D90 and would love to be able to take shots like that. Exactly what kind of lense would i need if i may ask


----------



## cnutco (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree, very beautiful.  I want to get into macro...


----------



## SlySniper (Aug 31, 2009)

As just a snapshot to show people or to explore your macro lens, it's good.  As for putting it into a professional portfolio, not so much.  There is too much that is throwing the picture off.  The green bulb on the upper left corner needs to go as it distracts the eye.  Also, the flower that is out of focus on the right is also distracting.  The flower itself is not without its flaws.  You can see where insects have eaten parts around the edges and this degrades from the pictures' beauty.  Love the shades of purple and the droplets are crisp and sharp and are really amazing!   Overall: 4/10


----------



## camz (Sep 1, 2009)

SlySniper said:


> As just a snapshot to show people or to explore your macro lens, it's good.  As for putting it into a professional portfolio, not so much.  There is too much that is throwing the picture off.  The green bulb on the upper left corner needs to go as it distracts the eye.  Also, the flower that is out of focus on the right is also distracting.  The flower itself is not without its flaws.  You can see where insects have eaten parts around the edges and this degrades from the pictures' beauty.  Love the shades of purple and the droplets are crisp and sharp and are really amazing!   Overall: 4/10



4 out of 10 really? Now you got me curious on seing YOUR macro shots.


----------



## woojiebear (Sep 1, 2009)

ocular said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Just beautiful! :thumbup:.  I'm completely inspired again to pursue macro work.
> ...




thank you very much!!


----------



## woojiebear (Sep 1, 2009)

robdavis305 said:


> Im really impressed and jealous. Im new to photography but am sure that i could not get that shot with my 18x105. Ive got a Nikon D90 and would love to be able to take shots like that. Exactly what kind of lense would i need if i may ask




aw thanks so much for the compliment!
don't be jealous - with a little practice (and a little luck hah) you could do the same with a macro lens! I'm not familiar with Nikon products - i used a Canon 100 mm f/2.8 for this shot. 
You could also use extension tubes! those might be next purchase to get even closer haha.
thanks again


----------



## woojiebear (Sep 1, 2009)

SlySniper said:


> As just a snapshot to show people or to explore your macro lens, it's good.  As for putting it into a professional portfolio, not so much.  There is too much that is throwing the picture off.  The green bulb on the upper left corner needs to go as it distracts the eye.  Also, the flower that is out of focus on the right is also distracting.  The flower itself is not without its flaws.  You can see where insects have eaten parts around the edges and this degrades from the pictures' beauty.  Love the shades of purple and the droplets are crisp and sharp and are really amazing!   Overall: 4/10




thank you! i appreciate your honesty
i thought it would be a good shot to put in my portfolio but i'll have to look at it again. i enjoy the eaten parts as i think it adds character to the subject - takes away from what we know to already be there. i also enjoy the bulb in the corner mostly because it off-sets the 'centeredness' of the flower in the photo...i always have heard that eye tends to fall on the lower right corner so i try to put the main subject in that area usually.
anyways, appreciate the constructive criticism...thanx!


----------



## xiangji (Sep 3, 2009)

The insect eaten parts do not degrade the photo at all. I also think they add character to the shot...that's nature and that's what it is all about, catching the flower in it's natural environment  

Like it :thumbup:


----------



## Kethaneni (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice shot! Love it.


----------



## outdoorsms (Sep 3, 2009)

love it


----------



## budsk (Sep 3, 2009)

I love it. Just curious did you put the water droplet like using water spray or something? I think it would be prettier with a bit less droplets.




robdavis305 said:


> Im really impressed and jealous. Im new to photography but am sure that i could not get that shot with my 18x105. Ive got a Nikon D90 and would love to be able to take shots like that. Exactly what kind of lense would i need if i may ask


 
I heard that Nikkor micro 105mm f/2.8 is very good, I'm considering this lens as well.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2009)

I will have to say that it's too busy in the surrounding borders.  The flower itself is very nice.



budsk said:


> I heard that Nikkor micro 105mm f/2.8 is very good, I'm considering this lens as well.


 Excellent choice.  It's the primadonna in Nikkor's line of micro lenses.


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

very good shot, but i'll prefer a less saturated version.


----------



## woojiebear (Sep 4, 2009)

alright, thanx everyone!! appreciate the feedback....

I actually didn't put the water droplets on myself at all.
I went to parents house for dinner and their misters in the garden had just shut off.
So even though there are lots (maybe too many) of droplets, they're completely natural so i loved it. right place at the right time heh.

here is a diff version i've tried with your recommendations...


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

colors look more natural now, good job! :thumbup:


----------



## woojiebear (Sep 5, 2009)

thanx


----------

